# Bluetooth streaming audio problem Toyota



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi just got the DNA today.. first thing im having a problem with is streaming bluetooth audio from the stock play music app.. phone connects and works fine.. but the audio plays for a few seconds and stops... have to hit pause and play to get it going for another few seconds.... Already went to verizon and tried another DNA ... same problem.. does anyone have any IDeas or possible fixes? I have 2 gnexs that connect and work fine... Please help!!!


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

oh the vehicle is a 2012 toyota venza with the stock stereo.. not the gps


----------



## bribash (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a similar issue with UConnect on a 2011 Jeep Wrangler. Tried with both Google Play Music and with Spotify. Steaming seems to pause for a second, the sounds like it is fast playing for a second, then back to a pause. My GNex worked just fine...

B


----------



## jnus11 (Aug 11, 2011)

Same problem here. I have a Toyota Camry 2011 and Bluetooth streaming via Play Music or the stock music app plays for a couple of seconds and stops playing. It keeps playing on the phone, but not via bluetooth... weird. Also coming for a GNex that worked.


----------



## GutterIsATool (Aug 7, 2011)

Not that it's any help, but I can't get BT streaming through my 2012 4Runner (non-GPS). Really annoying. Looking like a widespread thing.


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a 2010 Acura TL (with the whole navigation package, not that it matters really), and with my DNA its been working flawlessly.

I'm sorry I have no idea what the issue is. Do you have any issues with making/receiving calls with it connected?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

As of now I'm unable to Connect to my Hyundai Veloster. Doesn't show up at all.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn looks like a widespread Toyota thing the wifey will be exchanging for the note 2 because that's a dealbreaker... It's a shame because it sounds so good for the few seconds that plays

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poorpoe (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't think it is a Toyota issue only. I have a 2010 Ford Escape and the DNA has issues connecting to it. Sometimes it will connect with no problem and other times I have to manually connect. Even then stereo bluetooth will not stream consistantly. I have used Samsung's and Motorola and both have worked flawlessly with Ford's Sync system. I believe it is an HTC issue and bluetooth issues are a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes for me too... I'll be exchanging it for the note 2 but I wonder if it can be fixed in the software update

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

No the Bluetooth works fine for phone calls just won't stream audio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## entheos (Jul 27, 2011)

I have an aftermarket Sony Bluetooth radio and it will not even recognize the device.


----------



## jnus11 (Aug 11, 2011)

Guessing nobody has had any luck figuring this out...


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

I've got a Honda with bt from factory and no issues ... This device is 4.0 bt profile where most androids are 2.0 ... Think the bt needs updating on the car?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## ScienceofSpock (Nov 29, 2012)

I have an unrelated but similar problem. I have an aftermarket Pioneer AVH-P3200BT and I can discover and pair with my phone just fine, but when I actually connect the DNA to the stereo, the phone process on the DNA crashes and restarts, complete with "Preparing SIM card" message.
I know the phone is BT4, but I would expect it to be backwards compatible, and I have no issues connecting it to my computer at work.

Seems like the phone just has bluetooth issues in general .

On a more positive note, I found out last night that the DNA plays FLAC files, but only stereo, not quad or higher as far as I can tell. You can even use them as a ringtone, though I don't know why you would.

Keith


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

gixxertriplezero said:


> Hi just got the DNA today.. first thing im having a problem with is streaming bluetooth audio from the stock play music app.. phone connects and works fine.. but the audio plays for a few seconds and stops... have to hit pause and play to get it going for another few seconds.... Already went to verizon and tried another DNA ... same problem.. does anyone have any IDeas or possible fixes? I have 2 gnexs that connect and work fine... Please help!!!


I'm having the exact same problem in a 2012 Subaru Forester (non-gps). I'm using the Google Play Music app to stream.

Sometimes it works flawlessly (for some reason whenever my wife is in the car). It'll play the entire song, I can skip around and it keeps playing with no issue. I have not figured out what makes it work every once in a while.

Also, has anyone else noticed that any high pitch sounds are extremely distorted and sound awful? (ie. cymbals, percussion, etc.). I had the same issue on my Thunderbolt, but had absolutely zero issues on my Galaxy Nexus for the past year. I think it has something to do with the bluetooth drivers HTC uses...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a parrot mki9200 and have similar issues. Phone pairs and connects fine, but won't stream audio of any sorts, even tho the profile is set up to do so. I haven't had much time to tinker with it, so no solutions from my end.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdi2290 (Aug 25, 2011)

I also have bluetooth issues in my Subaru BRZ with this phone that I didn't have with my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## seeingwhite (Dec 1, 2012)

I use this to stream over Bluetooth in my car and haven't any problems so far. http://www.amazon.co...1/dp/B005TFJUXE

Not good though that so many of you are having problems with your OEM factory bluetooth.


----------



## cdd543 (Dec 21, 2011)

Issues with mine on a pioneer avic 940bt. Had the same call quality and connection issued on the one x+ on att. There was a big thread on it and someone claimed HTC had acknowledged it as a software bug on that device. It is very annoying and basically useless for calls.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok so I traded in the dna for the note 2!! Best desicion ever!! Blows away the dna guys.... and streams all audio through bluetooth...music, pandora iheart...even the touch sounds...u will not be disapointed.. and another plus is I get 6 hours screen on time and still cant kill the battery..

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I was able to get streaming working by going in and manually selecting my phone in the settings on my Parrot. After that everything is working fine.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dneilan1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been having the same problem with my 2013 Subaru using Google Play Music or Poweramp. However, I discovered today that I have no issue with the Sense music player- which isn't my favorite but it does work. Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

Ugh, this problem is still killing me...

I have resorted to just putting music on my phone and playing it with the stock music app.

So far, only the stock music app will actually work. Nothing else that comes on the phone works for me (ie. Slacker, TuneIn, Amazon MP3). This is ridiculous. Even the stock music app stops sending any sound for a few seconds every once in a while.


----------



## bribash (Nov 17, 2011)

I found an update to the firmware on my Jeep's Uconnect module that fixed the problem for me. It turns out that the early firmwares supported a limited bit pool rate, and in turn supported a reduced audio quality when streaming over Bluetooth. The DNA is set for a higher bit pool rate (although I don't know what yet), which is what causes the incompatibility. I'd check with your manufacturers or dealers to find out if a firmware update exists. It may also be possible to tweak the bit pool rate that the phone uses... I guess it is time for me to take my first stab at kernel tweaking.


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll look into that as well. I'm jealous that you got yours working!

Seems odd that the stock music app works at all if it's an underlying Bluetooth issue.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markyoung04 (Sep 22, 2011)

I got the HTC Car Stereo Clip when I bought the phone because I have a 2009 Camry and it has BT for calls but not stereo. It stays charged for about 5 days and as soon as I activate my car mount app it auto connects - freaking awesome maybe you guys with your fancy new cars had this but for me it is great. The aux input is hidden in a compartment so you can't see it - look mom, no wires. BT 4.0 and aptX support.
http://www.androidcentral.com/htc-bluetooth-car-stereoclip-review


----------



## krtlarson (Oct 8, 2011)

I work for Toyota and I have no issues streaming audio through bluetooth.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## jc332986 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a portable Bluetooth adapter connected to my aux. Input on my Mazda 3. Blue tooth works but every minute or so I the sound turns down and I hear 3 beeps over the speaker. It does it with music or navigate. I'm going to try a wired direct connect to see if it is just the bluetooth.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GutterIsATool (Aug 7, 2011)

krtlarson said:


> I work for Toyota and I have no issues streaming audio through bluetooth.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


Which car model are you testing with? What apps?

I have a 2012 4Runner without GPS, just the basic stereo. I can't get it to work with Google Music, Dog Catcher, or Audible. Calls work fine.


----------



## dallas (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a 2011 Tundra with the non-nav JBL system. The phone pairs just fine but only the default music player will stream audio. Audible and Pandora willl not. The phone works fine. My Thunderbolt worked without problems. Very fustrating since I like to listen to Audio books on my drive to and from work. Since the default music player works I am thinking this is an application issue.

I have a support ticked open with Audible and they are supposed to call me today or tomorrow to discuss the issue. Hopefully they can get it resolved.


----------



## Spider210 (Aug 29, 2012)

Works ok for me with my pioneer avic d3 head unit. The music works great and can control Pandora with it

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

GutterIsATool said:


> I can't get it to work with Google Music, Dog Catcher, or Audible. Calls work fine.


Exact same issue here. Calls are fine, and the stock music app works 100%. ANY other sound producing app fails miserably (ie. google music, slacker, poweramp, etc.). It will play about 1/2 a second of sound (if that) before muting itself. (the phone, not the radio).

I really wish we could figure out what is causing this.

Has anyone tried this mod to see if it changes anything? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37604-modupdate-bluetooth-to-add-hid-keyboards-etc-support/


----------



## macewank (May 1, 2012)

I'm also having this issue.. 2011 Toyota FJ Cruiser with the upgraded JBL stereo system. the bluetooth phone stuff works fantastic, however, the media stuff does not.

Was anyone ever able to figure out a workaround/fix?


----------



## dallas (Aug 30, 2012)

I called Verizon who put me in touch with HTC. HTC had me to a recovery reboot which didn't help. HTC then told me that it was a problem with the application - Audible in this case. I contacted Audible and they told me that they don't support streaming to bluetooth. Audible said that it works on some phones and not on others and they were not going to support making it work on every phone. So I am at an impasse... I am hoping that when/if Verizon pushs and update that it fixes the issue. This worked fine on my Thunderbolt but there is no way I'm going back to that phone. In the mean time I am using the AUX input on my car. Not a great solution since the hands free phone doesn't work when connected to the AUX input.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

dallas said:


> I called Verizon who put me in touch with HTC. HTC had me to a recovery reboot which didn't help. HTC then told me that it was a problem with the application - Audible in this case. I contacted Audible and they told me that they don't support streaming to bluetooth. Audible said that it works on some phones and not on others and they were not going to support making it work on every phone. So I am at an impasse... I am hoping that when/if Verizon pushs and update that it fixes the issue. This worked fine on my Thunderbolt but there is no way I'm going back to that phone. In the mean time I am using the AUX input on my car. Not a great solution since the hands free phone doesn't work when connected to the AUX input.


you can still do "hands free" with the AUX, kinda. It just uses your phone as the mic, and not whatever your car/stereo has built in. I used to do it all the time with my gnex, I would just have my phone on my lap, and I could talk like normal and the phone would pick it up, and the car speakers would output the sound from the caller just fine too.


----------



## GutterIsATool (Aug 7, 2011)

dallas said:


> I called Verizon who put me in touch with HTC. HTC had me to a recovery reboot which didn't help. HTC then told me that it was a problem with the application - Audible in this case. I contacted Audible and they told me that they don't support streaming to bluetooth. Audible said that it works on some phones and not on others and they were not going to support making it work on every phone. So I am at an impasse... I am hoping that when/if Verizon pushs and update that it fixes the issue. This worked fine on my Thunderbolt but there is no way I'm going back to that phone. In the mean time I am using the AUX input on my car. Not a great solution since the hands free phone doesn't work when connected to the AUX input.


That's understandable if it was just Audible, but even the stock Android Play Music app doesn't work.


----------



## dallas (Aug 30, 2012)

Actually, the stock music app works for me. It is the only thing that will stream audio though.


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

I think he means Google's Play Music app.

It was bs that they passed you off to audible support. Steaming only works with the stock music app. Clearly something is wrong with the phone's Bluetooth radio.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GutterIsATool (Aug 7, 2011)

Hopefully the upcoming update will fix this.


----------



## dallas (Aug 30, 2012)

Did the update fix this for anyone? I doesn't seem to have made a difference for me. I still need to try repairing though.


----------



## krtlarson (Oct 8, 2011)

GutterIsATool said:


> Which car model are you testing with? What apps?
> 
> I have a 2012 4Runner without GPS, just the basic stereo. I can't get it to work with Google Music, Dog Catcher, or Audible. Calls work fine.


Ill see if we have one in stock with the basic stereo. I've never ran into issues streaming through play music. That's the only app I use for music and I've tested it in most of our cars. Now, I haven't played around with the basic stereo, but I'll check it out. 
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## GutterIsATool (Aug 7, 2011)

I actually was able to get Bluetooth streaming somewhat working. While using newtoroot's Sense 5 based ROM the other day, I was able to stream from the Play Music app. Subsequently, I was able to launch another app (Audible, Dish Anywhere), start streaming through it, pause Play Music, and continue to get the stream from the second app. It's kind of kludgy, but it seemed to be working. I've since switched back to Viper and haven't really played with it to see if this still works.


----------

